# New Easy Entry Cart ?



## Magic Marker Minis (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi all... I just put together an easy entry cart that has a different kind of singletree. I know how to connect the traces to a wooden singletree by sliding the strap over each end and then fasten with the rawhide strap. This one has a steel tree with upright 'pegs.' (pic attached). How do I attach the traces to this?

Thanks,

Kari


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 8, 2013)

I can't make out the single tree in that picture so I'll just be guessing but if the metal part of the single tree is flattened out then you would probably slip the slot in the trace end over the peg and then over the flattened end of the single tree. The peg should prevent the trace from sliding off of the single tree. Not my preferred method but I know someone who has something of that nature and it seems to work fine.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Nov 8, 2013)

The metal end isn't thin enough for the slot in the trace to slide over. It's almost as if the trace should fit right over the peg, but that would turn the trace horizontal instead of vertical... I'm not sure that's a deal breaker though since the trace is flexible.

You can double click on the pic and it will enlarge.

Kari

Let me see if I can get a better pic... I've seen this cart on several websites.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Nov 8, 2013)

Here's a better pic.

Here's a better pic.

P.S. Those black straps that are in the footman's loops are in the wrong place. They go on the singletree to hold it in place... So it doesn't swivel too far either way... This was made in China and you should have seen the directions... They were hysterical! It's only 'luck' that I knew what one of these carts were supposed to look like... Pity the person who's never used an easy entry cart before...

Kari


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 8, 2013)

I posted on your other thread; but I will respond again. We have a cart with a single tree like that. (I don't like it and Hubby will be replacing it with the wooden kind). The slots on the traces have to be twisted up and around to get them on the pegs and then straightened out correctly to use that singletree. And that's why I don't like that it. Is your singletree bar very thick and round? Ours is and I don't like that either.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Nov 8, 2013)

Yes, the singletree is thick and roundish... This is actually a client's cart. I also do not like the way the shafts attach to the curved bar that attaches to the basket. There is some 'play' at the connection. I'll also let the client know about that. He can probably have it welded together and not have to contend with the 'play.'

Kari


----------

